# Tweeting and CC



## dellzeqq (23 Mar 2014)

OK. Be gentle on me. If I send a tweet to my zillions of tweetfans (it's a surprising number) how do I embed a link to the Informal Rides forum?

Thanking you in advance for your polite responses not using hashtagdumbass and hashtagtoogeriatrictotweet


----------



## Nihal (23 Mar 2014)

Copy the address of the web page and paste it in the box like anywhere else-http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cyclechat-and-informal-rides.47/
If it doesn't fit into the character limit,use sites like http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Mar 2014)

thankyou, @Nihal . Should I include the http:// bit?


----------



## Nihal (23 Mar 2014)

No,it works the same without the http:// bit.


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

Actually, I think Twitter will shrink the link it into a tiny URL for you - automatically. Just copy the URL from your browser address bar and paste it into your tweet text where you want it and Twitter takes care of the rest.


----------

